# Pictures off center



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

I have several hundred high Resolution images of Fighter Jets that I've collected. They are all different resolution images which don't all fill the screen and that doesn't bother me. When I would view them using windows picture viewer or as my screen saver they would be centered.

I just went from a 4X3 LCD to a Widescreen unit. Now the images are centered when I use windows picture viewer, but many of them are off center in my screensaver. I can't find a setting for center image in screen saver properties. I don't want to do anything that will degrade image quality. The LCD is set to factory resolution of 1440 X900. Is this a non-fixable issue. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

when you say screen saver do you mean a screen saver or a background image? if it is a screen saver then how did you set it up?
for the background, i'd first make a copy of the high res images, because the high quality is not needed for screen display. then using the likes of irfanview i'd resize them to a more appropriate resolution. then you can alter the canvas size to fill the screen. so if you reduce the height of an image to 900 (obviously keeping the same aspect ratio) and the width reduces to 1200. then you can add 120 pixels to each side.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> when you say screen saver do you mean a screen saver or a background image? if it is a screen saver then how did you set it up?
> for the background, i'd first make a copy of the high res images, because the high quality is not needed for screen display. then using the likes of irfanview i'd resize them to a more appropriate resolution. then you can alter the canvas size to fill the screen. so if you reduce the height of an image to 900 (obviously keeping the same aspect ratio) and the width reduces to 1200. then you can add 120 pixels to each side.


The screen saver (like a slide show). To set it up I used the browse feature in select screen saver. From there I went into my pictures and selected the folder. The only 2 settings I saw in screen saver properties were interval between images, and stretch image to full screen. It's set to stretch to full screen. I would imagine that the integrated screen saver software in XP just doesn't have the functionality to address this issue on a Widescreen display.

It's not tragic as it's still a very nice slide show. I'm always looking to learn from you guys. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i use win2k at home, but in work it's all XP. i see the screen saver and when i set it up, the images came in all over the place. i have a desktop resolution of 2048x1024 (2 monitors). there are screen savers out there, but to be honest i don't see the point. it's not for you, because while you are at your desk you'll be doing stuff.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> i use win2k at home, but in work it's all XP. i see the screen saver and when i set it up, the images came in all over the place. i have a desktop resolution of 2048x1024 (2 monitors). there are screen savers out there, but to be honest i don't see the point. it's not for you, because while you are at your desk you'll be doing stuff.


That's exactly what it's doing. The pictures tend to be a little off left to right or up and down. Some are centered. They're actually close enough to be very presentable. Take care.


----------

